# welche farbe für gfk nehmen und woher



## jorgito (23. Apr. 2010)

moin moin,

bei meinem gfk teich, ca. 10 jahre alt, blättert am rand leider die farbe ab. ich weiß nicht mehr mit was der teich damals gestrichen wurde, es ist ein grüner farbton. weiß jemand was ich da am besten nehme, und woher ich die farbe beziehen kann.

danke für die hilfe

grüßle

jorgito


----------



## luci (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: welche farbe für gfk nehmen und woher*

hallo

aus der Ferne schwer zu beurteilen was drauf ist. Nach heutigen Regeln müßte Topcoat drauf. Ums anschleifen wirste nicht rumkommen. Gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit den hier gemacht www.polyester-shop.de .Herstellerhinweise unbedingt einhalten ,nie zu viel anrühren. Alles andere meines erachtens ungeeignet.
Farbe mischt man selber ein.
Gruß luci


----------

